# best places to live in adelaide ?



## ste tarmac (Jan 3, 2010)

hi,can anyone recommend good areas to live in adelaide within easy reach of calvary hospital north adelaide,also are there any places to avoid


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi ste tarmac, 

Have you tried doing a search on the forum for Adelaide since I think this subject came up not to long ago?

I live in South Australia but not in Adelaide so I can't help. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ste tarmac (Jan 3, 2010)

no i didnt realize there was a forum on adelaide i'll have to get looking,im not to fussy what area we end up its just nice to hear from someone there,so thanks very much karen,good luck


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ste tarmac said:


> no i didnt realize there was a forum on adelaide i'll have to get looking,im not to fussy what area we end up its just nice to hear from someone there,so thanks very much karen,good luck


Just to clarify there isn't a forum on Adelaide but there are posts in this forum on Adelaide that you can find by doing a search. 

If you need help with the search (third from the right on a row with a dark green background) post here and I'll 'talk' you through it. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ste tarmac (Jan 3, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> Just to clarify there isn't a forum on Adelaide but there are posts in this forum on Adelaide that you can find by doing a search.
> 
> If you need help with the search (third from the right on a row with a dark green background) post here and I'll 'talk' you through it.
> 
> ...


ok cheers


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

This thread could help:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/40051-why-not-adelaide.html


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

ste tarmac said:


> hi,can anyone recommend good areas to live in adelaide within easy reach of calvary hospital north adelaide,also are there any places to avoid


West Lakes ...
I like North Haven...... (cheap, near the beach)


----------



## ste tarmac (Jan 3, 2010)

ok thanks i'll check that out


----------



## ste tarmac (Jan 3, 2010)

Halo said:


> West Lakes ...
> I like North Haven...... (cheap, near the beach)


how long is the drive from there there to calvary hospital n adelaide and are there schools there


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Ste
North Adelaide itself or Norwood are very nice suburbs with good schools but quite expensive. Kidman Park would be a nice cheaper alternative, and you could cycle to work if you like via the Linear Park trail. Some of the suburbs north of North Adelaide are not quite such nice areas such as Kilburn or Woodville, but they are improving very fast with a lot of new housing being built. Do you need primary or high schools or both?


----------



## ste tarmac (Jan 3, 2010)

Halo said:


> West Lakes ...
> I like North Haven...... (cheap, near the beach)


thanks for the reply sorry about the delay'i'll look at that we have freinds in glenelg who advise us to live near the beach but it looks quite expensive


----------



## ste tarmac (Jan 3, 2010)

dunsford5678 said:


> Hi Ste
> North Adelaide itself or Norwood are very nice suburbs with good schools but quite expensive. Kidman Park would be a nice cheaper alternative, and you could cycle to work if you like via the Linear Park trail. Some of the suburbs north of North Adelaide are not quite such nice areas such as Kilburn or Woodville, but they are improving very fast with a lot of new housing being built. Do you need primary or high schools or both?


thanks for the reply,its both schools we need,my wife has been offered a job as a nurse in north adelaide,im looking for a job as a truck driver so i dont know where i'll have to travel to yet as im not gettting many replies back


----------

